# Info re Sage Oracle auto tamp



## M_H_S (Jun 6, 2018)

I need some basic info from Oracle owners. I recently mentioned that i had bought a used Oracle without a portafilter. Until i could get a PF to test tamping i investigated and found the distribution fan was missing. See pic attached. But i think the fan is connected magnetically and i can see there are 3 screw holes. Can someone please help with what or which parts are missing.

Or put differently is there an additional part between the shute and the fan?

Thanks.


----------



## SNOBOL (Sep 5, 2013)

Hello, The only part that's missing is the fan & you should be able to get a replacement from Sage, The part in the middle is called the Fan connector this can be altered to adjust the height of the finished Tamped coffee I believe


----------



## M_H_S (Jun 6, 2018)

Thanks for responding. I really appreciate it. So those screw holes are redundant? As i have seen the fan removed with the magnet tool.


----------



## SNOBOL (Sep 5, 2013)

Yes those holes are redundant, the magnet is fixed into the fan & like you said the fan can be removed with the tool although you can just grab hold & pull down. The central silver fan connector you see in the photo can be unscrewed


----------

